# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish dictionary польско-русско-польский словарь

## DagothWarez

С удовольствием позанимался бы польским, но вот только одна проблема. Где взять нормальный словарь вроде ABBYY Lingvo?
Столько каналов показывают польских по жар-птице (hot-bird), а словарь негде достать. 
Большого бумажного польско-русского и русско-польского я тоже не находил.   ::

----------


## Оля

Вот тут есть польский... http://www.ixl.ru/

----------


## DagothWarez

> Вот тут есть польский... http://www.ixl.ru/

 Маловато будет. Типа Лингвы хочу. Интерфейс, объем и в обе стороны.

----------


## Guin

> Маловато будет. Типа Лингвы хочу. Интерфейс, объем и в обе стороны.

 Ну, собственно, польско-русский словарь для Лингвы есть. В нём около 35000 слов: http://lingvo.multikulti.ru/polska36.rar 
А, вот, с обратным направлением - туговато...

----------


## DagothWarez

> Originally Posted by DagothWarez  Маловато будет. Типа Лингвы хочу. Интерфейс, объем и в обе стороны.   Ну, собственно, польско-русский словарь для Лингвы есть. В нём около 35000 слов: http://lingvo.multikulti.ru/polska36.rar 
> А, вот, с обратным направлением - туговато...

 Oh Yes!!! Супер. А я то искал дополнительные словари только здесь.  http://www.lingvoda.ru/dictionaries/index.asp

----------

